# Hanako from Miyazaki: A Japanese Ghost Story



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Hanako from Miyazaki: A Japanese Ghost Story (Psychic Romance Book 4)

*A Western businessman meets a beautiful Japanese girl during a rainstorm in the seething heart of Tokyo and falls in love with her. But once the storm has ended, she vanishes without a trace. And the hunt to find her again leads him to the beautiful tropic island of Kyushu ... and a rendezvous with fate.*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks.

Why not pick this up for free? One day only.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

It's also on KU, like all of my work.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

A belated Happy New Year to all my readers.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

There's new work of mine appearing on Kindle all the time. See the titles below.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

The new one is a full-length novel -- far right.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

With more romantic fiction to come.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks on Kindle are at minimum price AND available on Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Pick up some good fiction at a good price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Many readers have enjoyed these stories. Here's your chance to find out why.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

This one has been quite popular lately.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that's still the case. Find out why.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

This story is based on a two-week long visit to Kyushu, the southernmost island of Japan.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

It was a fascinating place, as you can find out in this eBook.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

In fact, all my eBooks are based on some kind of personal experience.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Altered to include a supernatural theme, of course.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All of my eBooks are at the minimum price, and most of them are available on KU too.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that will be the case for a long time. Take advantage.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

They're all available for 99c ... even a long novel.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still true.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Much of my work is also available on KU.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my work is available at a special price at the moment, and some of it is on KU too.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Wishing you all a great 2018!


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Start the new year with a lovely, heartening story.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

My Kindle eBooks are at minimum price, and mostly on KU as well. That's because I want you to read them.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Well, all but one of my eBooks ... and that's a good-sized novel.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And now that's available on a 99c Special Offer too.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are now available at a 99c Special Offer.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that offer continues ... for a while, at least.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All of my eBooks are at a special low price, and most of them are available to KU too. Give them a look, why not?


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

This one's not on Ku because it has appeared in eBook form before. But it is at a special price.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm just back from a wonderful beach vacation, refreshed and ready to launch myself into some new fiction next week.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And I'm now finishing some brand-new fiction. Meanwhile, there's this.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here's another chance to give this charming story a look.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Happy Holidays to everyone at KBoards.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And I hope you have a very good 2019.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Mine are books with top reviews at affordable prices.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And this is one of my personal favorite tales.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Here you are ... another chance to take a look at this bargain eBook.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And the other books of mine, with the covers below.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Highly-praised fiction and at a Special Offer price as well.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

All 5 of my Kindle eBooks are on SPECIAL OFFER at the moment.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

And that is still the case to date, dear readers.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

This story is available for 99c.


----------



## A.G. Richards (Sep 28, 2014)

Get some great Ghost Fiction for an amazing price.


----------

